# Supplement shelf life...



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have some general questions on the shelf life of supplements, and after some comments from Bill and Ed on the Naturose, I started thinking about my other supplements.

So while my supplements have a expiration date on them, I would guess that is only if they are unopened. As stated in some other threads many supplements can oxidize and lose their potency.

So how long do they last after being opened? What can be done to increase this time?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Kyle,

Unless the container is totally sealed and is purged of atmospheric air, it doesn't matter if it is opened or not as I don't think any of the supplements on the market are currently set-up for extended shelf life. The expiration date is regardless if the product is opened or not... 
Also keep in mind that the expiration date is assuming some standard conditions (if I remember correctly the same as many medications) not higher than kept in the dark, in a cool (less than 75 F) dry location...

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmm... The reason I ask is that I seem to see much better egg quality with new supplements. My last cans did not expire until 2008, but I had used them up. I am just wondering if there is something I am missing. I keep then in a cabinet and a bit cooler than 75. They are sealed and not exposed to light other than when I open them.

I am also wondering about my supplementing methods as I have been dusting every feeding, and alternating between herptivite and rep-cal. I only feed every other day or 3 times a week though. I have also recently added Naturose, so Vitamins, calcium, Naturose by feeding. So basically each one time a week. I've thought about adjusting this to included calcium at every feeding, and just mixing it with the others each time.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

keep in mind that calcium can also be over supplemented. If I remember correctly off the top of my head calcium has one of the narrowest ranges to tolerance of required supplements. Too little and you get one form of MBD, too much and you get conditional deficiencies of other minerals and in real excess with a fatty diet you can get the formation of calcium soaps in the digestive tract. 

If the supplement already contains calcium do not add extra calcium to the mixture. If you want to add more calcium to the diet alternate the dustings with it. 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Kinda random, but I feed four times a week to my darts/mantellas. they get repcal twice a week, and herptivite twice a week.

Ed, can you prolong the shelf life of repcal/herptivite in the fridge?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Theoretically yes if you keep it dry as to the length.. I don't know as it would require retention samples being tested. 
The freezer would work better... 

Ed


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

The seal on repcal and herptivite is laughably pathetic. No way are they any more or less airtight than with just the lid on.

Ed raises the point of moisture. I keep my supplements in my frog/fish room, which has many open top fish tanks. I replace them every 4 months due to clumping... especially the calcium does not stick well after it is opened for a while.

Josh


----------

